# 65 Header Panel



## mbrown4 (Oct 30, 2016)

Anyone know where to find a header panel for a 65 GTO?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

might try John Robinson. He is old member here & on PY board & is always shipping out GTO parts.

GTO Parts For Sale - Minnesota Muscle


----------



## dracowizard (Dec 26, 2016)

If you are still hunting one,i have one and feel free if you like to pm me.I'll share my cell so to share pics etc. Later,DeWayne


----------



## zodman71 (Feb 24, 2020)

dracowizard said:


> If you are still hunting one,i have one and feel free if you like to pm me.I'll share my cell so to share pics etc. Later,DeWayne


Do you still have header panel for 65?


----------



## zodman71 (Feb 24, 2020)

I’m looking for header panel grill and the taillights for a 65


----------

